# UberGreen?



## jessicasx (Apr 20, 2015)

Just was on the rider app . option for ubergreen? What kind of vehical is that ?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Probably similar to Uber purple.


----------



## jessicasx (Apr 20, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Probably similar to Uber purple.


Wasn't aware of purlple either ? Theres been only the option UberX and Uber Xl option on my area .


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Google told me it is for 100% electric cars.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

It sounds like an "Organic Car" daily fresh :))


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Today is earth day, it is a 1 day thing.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Uber green is just for Irish folk


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bagpipe music would go well with that.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Probably similar to Uber purple.


Lol....I get it. You should have suggested that for 4/20


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

In San Diego they have Uber Chopper. That's right, there is a Helicopter icon along side the other Uber options. L.A. also just started Uber Espanol. What next?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

UberHollick

He will come get you in his Hummer and make a YouTube video of the ride.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> In San Diego they have Uber Chopper. That's right, there is a Helicopter icon along side the other Uber options. L.A. also just started Uber Espanol. What next?


I wonder if that chopper pays 10 cents a minute or 75 cents a mile...lol!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I wonder if that chopper pays 10 cents a minute or 75 cents a mile...lol!


No. Only a $3000 base fare. $0 per min and $0 per mile. Not a bad deal!


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

jessicasx said:


> Just was on the rider app . option for ubergreen? What kind of vehical is that ?


HYBRID or ELECTRIC vehicles


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> HYBRID or ELECTRIC vehicles


Kewl!


----------

